# صور جنازه الانبا ياكوبوس متجدد



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_بعض الصور من الجنازه للمتنيح_
_الانبا ياكوبوس _

_اسقف الزقازيق ومنيا القمح_

_متجدد_






















_تابع_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربناااااااا ينيح نفسه الطاهرة..

ويذكرنا دائما أمام عرش النعمة 

شكرا ليا كاجو لتعبك *​


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*اكيد هو مبسوط دلوقتى *
*لانه مع الشهدا والقديسين*

*ربنا يعزى شعبه*
*وشكرا خااااالص على الصور يا كاجو*


----------



## nonaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح نفسه
فى احضان ابائنا ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب
امين​


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_

_



_


_دى صوره  لرسامه ابونا بيمن المتنيح من 3 سنين_

_الله ينيح روحهم هما الاتنين_

_



_

_



_

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه
شكراا على الصور يا كاجو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kajo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_واخيرا فى مكانك الاخير_

_وداعا اسقفنا المحبوب  مثلث الرحمات  الانبا ياكوبوس _

_اذكرا امام عرش النعمه_

_هتوشحنا اوى_

_



_


_



_


_وداعا   انبا ياكوبوس_​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا ينيح روحه *
*اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه *
*ميرسي علي الصور يا كاجو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## botros_22 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح نفسك يا ابى الحبيب انبا ياكوبوس

شكرا اخويا كاجو على الصور 
​


----------



## ايهابكوا (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا ينيح روحك يا سيدنا واذكرنا امام المسيح


----------



## boja (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*thx kajo 4 this photo
w zamano now m3 7abiby father bemen fe el sama
ya ba5tohm
thx alot*​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبيح روحه

اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه

شكرااااااااااا كاجو​


----------



## jsamawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

العالم المسيحي افتقد احد من رجال الكنيسة الانبا ياكوبوس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

صور صعبة مؤثرة جدا

ربنا ينيح روحة الطاهرة في فردوس النعيم​


----------

